# [SOLVED]compiz-fusion i dziwne rzeczy

## Bialy

Robilem jak tu jest napisane: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

Compiz sie wlącza i tyle tego dobrego. Z okien poznikaly gorne belki, klikniecie na okno nie wysuwa go na pierwszy plan i nie moge zmienic wygladu okien.

Tak powinno byc?

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by Bialy on Mon Dec 17, 2007 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## acei

 *Quote:*   

> Z okien poznikaly gorne belki,

 

```
emerald --replace
```

Powinno pomóc.

 *Quote:*   

> klikniecie na okno nie wysuwa go na pierwszy plan

 

też mnie to irytowało.   :Confused:  Może trzeba pogrzebać w ustawieniach.

----------

## Bialy

Dziekuje!!

Teraz zaczelo nawet dzialac  :Very Happy:  Troche zaczal mi mulic, ale wylaczylem synchronizacje pionowa i wlaczylem dopalacz dla SLi  :Very Happy: 

Dalej pozostaje problem nie przelaczania okien na pierwszy plan po kliknieciu.

================================================

 *acei wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Z okien poznikaly gorne belki, 
> 
> ```
> emerald --replace
> ```
> ...

 

Dziala jak wpisze w konsoli jednak jak juz ja zamkne to przestaje. Jest jakies dlugotrwale rozwiazanie? 

EDIT

Juz zrobilem przy pomocy fusion-icon.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Dziekuje!!
> 
> ```
> emerald --replace
> ```
> ...

 

Dziala jak wpisze w konsoli jednak jak juz ja zamkne to przestaje. Jest jakies dlugotrwale rozwiazanie? 

EDIT

Juz zrobilem przy pomocy fusion-icon.

Zamiast wpisywać 

```
echo "compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable" >> /usr/local/bin/compiz-fusion
```

 z http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

można wpisać 

```
echo "compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & 

emerald --replace &" >> /usr/local/bin/compiz-fusion
```

 *Quote:*   

> klikniecie na okno nie wysuwa go na pierwszy plan

 

Jak z tym sobie poradziłeś, bo tutaj mam właśnie problem.

----------

## Bialy

Belki na okna jak napisalem juz mi sie laduja przy starcie sytemu.

A co do klikniecia i wysuniecia okna na pierwszy plan, to tego jeszcze nie rozwiazalem.

----------

## unK

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> A co do klikniecia i wysuniecia okna na pierwszy plan, to tego jeszcze nie rozwiazalem.

 

Używacie KDE?

----------

## w.tabin

 *unK wrote:*   

> Używacie KDE?

 

Tak, mam KDE.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

No to Centrum Sterowania -> Pulpit -> Okna -> Zaawansowane -> Poziom ochrony przed zmianą aktywnego okna przełącz na Brak, powinno pomóc.

----------

## w.tabin

 *unK wrote:*   

> No to Centrum Sterowania -> Pulpit -> Okna -> Zaawansowane -> Poziom ochrony przed zmianą aktywnego okna przełącz na Brak, powinno pomóc.

 

Właśnie o to chodziło. Teraz wszystko działa.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Rysh

Mam identyczny blad jak kolega w pierwszym poscie. Uzywam KDE, zainstlowlem Compiza wg instrukcji: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion probowalem zrobic to co napisaliscie lecz nie pomaga. Acha dodam jeszcze ze dostaje blad podczas robienia:

```
# env-update; source /etc/profile
```

dostaje:

```
gentoo ~ # env-update; source /etc/profile

!!! Invalid token (not "=") KDEWM

!!! 'ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /etc/env.d/99kde-env: line 1 in /etc/env.d/99kde-env'

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

----------

## w.tabin

 *Rysh wrote:*   

> Acha dodam jeszcze ze dostaje blad podczas robienia:
> 
> ```
> # env-update; source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

Utworzyłeś plik 

```
/etc/env.d/99kde-env
```

i wpisałeś taką linijkę

```
KDEWM=/usr/local/bin/compiz-fusion
```

jeżeli takiego pliku nie miałeś.

Jeżeli był to wystarczyło zamienić wpis 

```
KDEWM=kwin
```

 na ten co podałem wcześniej.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Rysh

Dalej mi nie dziala. Po zalogowaniu z KDM do KDE odrazu znikaja mi teraz obrawmoania okien, okropnie to wyglada. Zeby przywrocic stare ustawienia musze zahaszowac ten wpis w /etc/env.d/99kde-env. Bardzo dziwny blad, pokaze odrazu co mi wywala gdy wpisze:

```
Rysh: rysh@gentoo ~ $ compiz-start

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x77

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x77

AIGLX detected

Using KDE decorator
```

Mam karte graficzna INTELA (zintegrowana) - i810. Moduły załadowane:

```
gentoo ~ # lsmod |grep i810

i810                   19712  0

drm                    69396  5 i915,i830,i810
```

Cos jeszcze podac?

----------

## deyot

Żeby nie tworzyć nowego tematu...

Też próbuję uruchomić compiza. Zainstalowałem jak w opisie w wiki. Oczywiście nie działa. Używam KDE. Przy próbie ręcznego uruchomienia z konsoli podanymi wyżej komendami dostaję:

```

emerald --replace

(emerald:9863): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

compiz --replace

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

```

Czego mi brakuje aby chodziło?

----------

## Rysh

Chyba compiz mi zacza dzialac jednak mam dalej problem z obramowaniem.

KDE uruchamia mi się teraz odrazu bez obramowania. Wpisanie:

```
emerald --replace
```

Kompletnie nic nie daje. 

Co do compiza ze jest uruchomiony to jestem tego prawie w 100% przekonany  :Wink:  Bo niechcacy nacisnalem ALT i scrollem w dol i mi sie przezroczystosc aktywnego okna pojawiłą. Teraz tylko nie wiem dlaczego nie zaskakuje mi ten emerald. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## deyot

Spróbuj zrobić "revdep-rebild", żeby ci naprawiło pozrywane zależności. U mnie pomogło (poniekąd). Aha i u mnie nie obeszło się bez zamiany "compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable" na "compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & emerald --replace &". Dopiero wtedy pojawiły się ramki.

----------

## Rysh

```
rysh@gentoo ~ $ compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & emerald --replace &

[1] 23039

[2] 23040

rysh@gentoo ~ $ libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x7d

compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

O to co dostaje...  :Sad:  Chyba compiz u mnie nie zadziała  :Sad: 

----------

